# Isis (yearling female chacoan) x-rays, medical write up, etc



## DZLife (Sep 9, 2008)

I will add more in the way of an explanation in a bit...I have to run a quick errand. For now, here are some pics of Isis' x-rays taken several hours ago.

Oh, and click to enlarge (you might not be able to make out much in the pics of her lower back without doing so)

Full body x-ray








body shot; notice the kink in her spine. a result of mbd. vet said he thinks that it wasn't caused by the fall, but was exacerbated by it 







and her deformed tail...it was a result of growing up with severe mbd, which she does not currently have, thanks to several months of rehab


----------



## Srakha (Sep 9, 2008)

That tail shot makes me want to find this person and do horrible things to them. :evil: 

I am so glad someone like you has her now, and she will grow up as best she can in a loving and healthy environment


----------



## devine* (Sep 9, 2008)

poor baby! so the tail damage is from before and not causing her the current discomfort, it's the swollen spine right?

what's her treatment?


----------



## DZLife (Sep 9, 2008)

The spine is not really swollen....it's kinked....almost broken. That one vertebrae is somewhat "dislocated", if you may. Luckily, it's not affecting her spinal cord.....thank god.

The previous owner insisted that she was PERFECTLY healthy. Now, when I finally manage to find out what's really up, he has disappeared, and I'm already down more than I payed for her (just for today's vet visit.)


Oh, and I believe that Bobby or I briefly brought up her swollen tailbase in a conversation...well, this would explain that -.-

I'm not as upset about the fact that he deceived, is an idiot, or just didn't care as I am about the fact that he didn't do anything about the situation, and that she had to suffer. I've really improved her MBD, so says the vet, but she isn't out of the woods. He says that these bone problems seen above in the x-rays are directly related to the mbd. He says that Isis had severe mbd in the past, but that it isn't as bad right now. He also says that the injury the sustained when jumping off my bed and hitting a text book on the floor may have been pre-existing to an extent, and that it was worsened or exacerbated by the collision. In addition, if it weren't for the mbd, I don't believe that anything would have happened.


I want to have this guy BOI blacklisted. He sold several other tegus to members of this forum, I believe. I will formulate a post about him when I find get a chance.


Oh, and he recommended that I try postpone her hibernation until she improves a bit more. 

he gave me a special liquid supplement as well as something to ease the pain she's obviously in. I would assume that the supplement is calcium-based. 

She will be on an all whole-food diet for about 2 months. Adult mice have more bone (calcium) than the babies, and she's more than capable of eating two (maybe 3.) I may give her some fresh whole fish every once in a while. 
She will be getting lots of sunlight, but I have to make sure to minimize how much she tweaks her back...in other words, no climbing on anything.

Lastly, this (downrighr friendly) little trooper will be getting a triple dose of TLC.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 10, 2008)

It sounds like you're doing all you can to help her. Keep up the great work. I hope she recovers (as much as possible) and lives a good life.


----------



## angelrose (Sep 10, 2008)

your a good man, DZ. taking real good care of her like that.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 10, 2008)

I was afraid of this, I am glad you got her to a vet and you are working on getting her back to good health. 

I cannot stress enough about proper diet, and proper UV lighting, that is something all of the tegus Marxx had clearly did not have. MBD is a very bad thing to deal with, and sadly the damage cannot be un-done. 

That is sad, and she is such a pretty girl, I hope she can get over the pain that this has caused.


----------



## DZLife (Sep 10, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I was afraid of this, I am glad you got her to a vet and you are working on getting her back to good health.
> 
> I cannot stress enough about proper diet, and proper UV lighting, that is something all of the tegus Marxx had clearly did not have. MBD is a very bad thing to deal with, and sadly the damage cannot be un-done.
> 
> That is sad, and she is such a pretty girl, I hope she can get over the pain that this has caused.



As I said before, she's more than worth it. My only problem right now is that I invested a bunch of money in these guys, and my mother had originally payed for part of it. I was planning on (outside the job I'm trying to get) paying her back down the line when I started breeding them. That was the reason I ended up getting a second Chacoan (a male) from this year's clutch.


----------



## olympus (Sep 10, 2008)

That tail shot is crazy...... Like everybody else said at least the tegu has someone good to take care of her..


----------



## lizardboy101 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought a male Chacoan from Marxxx, he also had MBD EXTREMELY bad. He had it so bad he couldnt move his back legs, but a crap load of mice, frogs, calcium dust, fish, UV lighting, and being outside has helped a lot. He now can move his legs great, but still not to the extent Coco can. Seeing these pix really makes me want to bring him in and get an X-ray...just thought I'd share my story. They were also both really stunted...like 15 inches as yearlings.

The small Argentine Marxxx pretty much gave me never grew, he didnt have MBD bad at all really, but both were really skinny. I just gave the Argentine to a friend so he could spend time with him and I could work with Titan so it definatley wasn't just Isis who had the calcium problems...my bet is it was all of them


----------



## lizardboy101 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought a male Chacoan from Marxxx, he also had MBD EXTREMELY bad. He had it so bad he couldnt move his back legs, but a crap load of mice, frogs, calcium dust, fish, UV lighting, and being outside has helped a lot. He now can move his legs great, but still not to the extent Coco can. Seeing these pix really makes me want to bring him in and get an X-ray...just thought I'd share my story. They were also both really stunted...like 15 inches as yearlings.

The small Argentine Marxxx pretty much gave me never grew, he didnt have MBD bad at all really, but both were really skinny. I just gave the Argentine to a friend so he could spend time with him and I could work with Titan so it definatley wasn't just Isis who had the calcium problems...my bet is it was all of them


----------



## lizardboy101 (Sep 10, 2008)

oops...sorry for the double post


----------



## DZLife (Sep 11, 2008)

lizardboy101 said:


> oops...sorry for the double post



I wish that there was some way I could make him pay for all or part of the vet bills....these health issues are all his fault, and I don't have the money to be throwing around right now.

I don't think that it would be worth it....although if it were taken care of in small claims court (under $5000) I wouldn't have to pay for a lawyer; one is required to represent his or herself.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 11, 2008)

It's a shame but atleast she is in much better hands now. Just be thankful of that and try not to let the negative stuff eat away at you. I wish her a spedy recovery.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Sep 11, 2008)

It's amazing how quick these two grew though. Titan hit 21 inches with a stubby tail in less than 4 months. I still think both will be stunted, but Titan's my little baby now so idc


----------



## DZLife (Sep 28, 2008)

lizardboy101 said:


> It's amazing how quick these two grew though. Titan hit 21 inches with a stubby tail in less than 4 months. I still think both will be stunted, but Titan's my little baby now so idc



Hey lizardboy, you may, as a precaution, want to get your tegu checked out by a vet, just to be sure it doesn't have any of the same health problems mine does....


----------



## red_tegu28 (Sep 28, 2008)

*tegu*

I almost bought one of these a few months ago,but the guy was real short with me when i ask about there health.so i decide not to get one.Glad there in better hands now


----------



## lizardboy101 (Sep 28, 2008)

Already did...still has MBD says by the way the bone plates or something like that, that it was really bad in the past...which I kind of figured, but other than that he says he's doing really well. I was surprised that's all that was found...it was a new vet though so I just hope hes as expd as ppl say


----------



## lizardboy101 (Sep 28, 2008)

Already did...still has MBD says by the way the bone plates or something like that, that it was really bad in the past...which I kind of figured, but other than that he says he's doing really well. I was surprised that's all that was found...it was a new vet though so I just hope hes as expd as ppl say


----------

